# Patio Sliding Door Glass is fogged up



## mjriley (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello,

I have a patio sliding glass door with one panel that is fogged up. I looked for the name of the manufacturer, but didn't find one. The only marking that I located was this one:
Guardian
Carleton, MI
ANSI X97.1 1984
GCC 933 1/8u
CFR 1201 II
Safety Tempered 

If there is anyone who knows who the manufacturer is, please let me know. I really don't want to replace the door wall, but would like to know how to find someone who knows how to fix the broken seal on the one panel to remove the condensation. 

Thanks:vs_bulb:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The Internet says Guardian is a glass products manufacturer but it was unclear to me if they manufactured the window. Try their website and see if any of those numbers are helpful.

You have lost the seal in the panel. You should be able to get the panel replaced -for a price. I have no experience with those companies that claim to be able to remove the moisture from sealed panels but I have not heard a lot of good.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no way to "repair" it needs a whole new panel.
It's a sealed unit, once the seal leaks there is no going back.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Unless you believe you have a warranty claim , you shouldn't worry about identifying the window brand .

Call several local glass companies & get estimates .


----------



## mjriley (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. Ironically, the glass manufacturer is not far from my home. The problem is that the company that made the patio door is not engraved anywhere. Therefore, the glass manufacturer isn't really helpful. I need to find out what company actually made the patio door. It was suggested that I contact the developer to find out this information. Unfortunately, I think the developer is longgggg gonnnnnne. I don't want to put more money into my place, so I will just live with it, and hope that when I go to sell it, the patio door isn't foggy. The fog does come and go with the weather.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Typically, the fogging gets worse with time as more contaminants enter the space. You have time so shop around for the best price on a new IGU.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

If you can remove the panel that is fogging up take it to a local window manufacturer and they can install a new glass panel. I do this often on the double hung windows in my rentals. Costs $12 per square foot and they do it in a couple of hours most of the time. 

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------

